# My Oldster Is Gone



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

We said goodbye to our Pug, Riley, today. He was very old, had been failing for a while and had some suspicious bladder growths discovered today. Because of his advanced age we made the decision to not subject him to exploratory surgery.

I adopted him from the shelter 7.5 years ago. He had been adopted and returned several times. I kept hearing about this goofy Pug that was an absolute spaz, but he seemed to always be surrendered and adopted on my days off and I had been maintaining he was a figment of everyone's imagination. Then he was returned from another failed adoption and I was actually there when it happened. One of the kennel staff brought him to my office to introduce him and he launched himself from the floor onto my desk and skidded across it, sending papers and a cup of coffee all over the place. 

He came home that same day and never left. Until now. He was a real character and he leaves behind a hole in our hearts that is just as huge as his personality was.

You were a good boy, Riley.
Sheilah


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Very sorry you had to say bye to your boy! It sounds like he was returned so many times because he was meant for you. I'm glad you were able to love him for as long as you did. Sounds like a pretty awesome little dude. 

RIP Riley


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of Riley's passing. But I am so glad you both found happiness with each other. A true blessing.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Riley  He sounded like he was meant to be your little friend for sure. Rest in Peace Riley...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, Sheilah. 

Riley sounds like he was quite a character, and a blessed dog to have spent his remaining life with you. Thank you for adopting, and giving him the home others could not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You know, before I adopted him, I would hear people say that Pugs were so funny to live with and you just couldn't help but laugh and laugh at their antics.

Then he came home and I discovered that part of their comedic appeal was how seriously they took life, and how utterly silly they were when they did it.

Riley would have been stone cold car chaser. We have a 6 foot wooden privacy fence, and no houses or anything behind us. The way our lot is angled, you can sort see the road as it curves around behind us. Cars driving by would kind of flicker in and out of sight through the wooden fence pickets (if that makes any sense). Oh my gosh. Riley would come charging out of the house, and "chase" the cars along the fence line. Then, after the car had rounded that curving turn and disappeared (never knowing they had been totally chased off by a big, bad dog), he would turn to face the house and kind of snort and kick his back legs out. Then he would calmly trot back into the house, his task totally accomplished. He was serious! And hilarious in his seriousness. 

He never walked anywhere. The slowest he would go was a stately trot. Most often, though, he raced at top speed. Skidding on the hardwood floor as he went. He would trot past the cat a thousand times and then, for some unknown reason, that 1001th time he would decide that chasing the cat was the best idea ever.

Oh, and he WOULD.NOT.SIT.STILL.IN.THE.CAR.EVER. He would fling himself all over, including into the driver's lap. And he was a fat dog. That was like having a 30 lb. ferret dropped into your lap. He had to be crated. I could not figure out how to cure him of his inappropriate car behavior.

And he snored really bad. And had horrible, stinking gas from both ends. His farts and belches were legendary. As my husband said (more than once), there were "valid reasons why he went through so many homes". But he had a heart of gold. He lived large, but he loved large, too.
Sheilah


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It sounds like your Riley will be deeply missed. I have a soft spot for Pugs, yours sounds like quite a character. Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sheilah,

I'm sorry for the loss of such a wonderful little creature. He is running (as he always did) free and watching over you. 

Bless you for giving him such a good home. I hope time will make that hole in your heart smaller. Take care of yourself...


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Riley sounds like a character--and you had a great meeting story. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley sounds like he was waiting for you. Riley Godspeed to the bridge.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry to read this, big hugs to you


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! He sounds like he had a larger than life personality! Take comfort in knowing you gave him a wonderful life!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So very Sorry for your loss..


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. It sounds like you have a great many stories and memories of Riley... he lives in your heart.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss. Riley sounds like a real character and I'm sure he will be sorely missed.
Rest in piece sweet Riley.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great dog. Sounds like you gave him a great life.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you, everyone, for your kindness and support. 
Sheilah


----------

